# anchor piont



## biglew (Aug 22, 2013)

got a slingshot from bill hays the other day. and have made a few myself. i'm a big guy 6/7 every time I shoot it seems I have to anchor close to the center of my mouth to be accurate. I have made slingshots with the forks longer to get the bands out further seems to help a little any suggestions thx


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

not sure what your asking, but i will take a guess. if you want the bands to go longer, then you will need to makes some longer than what came with the slingshot or are currently making. at 6'7" you will need longer bands for sure, just a matter of how far back you want to pull- corner of mouth anchor, ear lobe anchor or perhaps albatross style. id e-mail hayes and see if hes got a suggestion, might need to measure out your wing span. i think its measured from the tip of the fingers of your slingshot holding hand to the middle of your sternum (breast bone) as a starting point. someone correct me, i have a feeling im wrong on this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Stand with an open stance. Lead foot about six inches out of the other wise straight line. Draw to the front of rear shoulder. Tilt the head slight to line up dominant eye with bands.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Rather draw to the center of your mouth and be accurate than shoot butterfly and miss the target.
But surely you can practice a longer draw until you are accurate again.


----------



## biglew (Aug 22, 2013)

thx tree fork I will try that. I watch bill hays a lot try to mimick his style but he anchors out past his cheek .when I do that my shot hits way left


----------



## biglew (Aug 22, 2013)

tried that butterfly once looked like you hit me on the cheek with a bull whip not for me lol


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

If IRCC Bill just barely touches the band with his cheek but full draw is further back,this is how I shoot.

If the frame is square to the target bands aligned on top of each other at full draw your shot should go straight,could be that you're not releasing smoothly.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

aim way right?


----------



## biglew (Aug 22, 2013)

maybe I can just pull the pouch back with my teeth


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pretend your shooting a rifle, the bands are the barrel and your anchor and fork tip are the sights. line them up, barely rest your head on your top band near your anchor.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Does this illustration help?


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Use Bean flips sighting method and draw a line down the center of the top band for about 2". You should anchor where you are looking right down the line to the target. Very accurate for horizontal alignment.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Take advantage of your height but be patient. I started with cheek, then in front of shoulder, then a bit past and now a partial butterfly. What a difference in power but you need muscle memory to develop or you will have no accuracy. Now I dont use an anchor point its more of a feeling. You could always shoot in reverse like the chinese do to get used to where it needs to be. Shooting partial there is no anchor point because its past my torso. But if i start to tweak the pouch I know Im going a bit to far. Ive never shot better. To do what Bill does will not happen overnight. he also uses a reverse grip sometimes (from what Ive seen) , i cant do this no matter how I try and now that im pulling to 50 inches theres no need. Youll develop your own style. I suggest watching shooters from abroad. Good luck


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

This might sound a bit weird.

I was browsing in a bookstore and skimmed through an archery book.

One of the chapters said your anchor point should be your shoulder blade. The biceps should be relaxed and the draw held with the back muscles pulling the shoulder blades together, and the feel of the shoulder blade is your true anchor point, not where your hand touches your chin.

I never thought of that, but seeing some of you do so well with partial butterfly maybe it makes sense.

Personally I'm still anchoring with my thumb under the ear, but need to work on a longer draw eventually.


----------

